# Dog attack



## raiserrusty (Jul 4, 2013)

Had a dog attack one of my roosters but didn't kill it .a couple days later it had a big hole in its back full of magetts had to put it down could it have been saved


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Possibly, with the proper wound care.


----------



## raiserrusty (Jul 4, 2013)

The other chickens were pecking at it I was afraid it was infected how would u have taken care of it


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I would have flushed it out with iodine or peroxide solution and applied NuStock to it. My flock doesn't do the whole pecking other birds thingy but if they did, you can just cut a tube sock to fit the bird and keep one over the wound until it starts to heal. You can change these out and wash them and they will allow airflow to the wound.

Wound should have been inspected each day to see if there were signs of pocketed infection...puncture wounds will seal up over bacteria and the wound will rot from the inside out unless you keep that wound open and draining well. If sufficiently deep, you can pack it with gauze and leave some sticking out of the wound to encourage draining. 

When you pull it out, it should bring any dead tissue and accumulated drainage along with it. Flush the wound with diluted iodine solution or even a very weak bleach solution if you have no iodine, each time you dress it. Apply antibiotic ointment to the surface of the wound but pack it with gauze soaked in saline solution only. Each time you reapply packing, you should be able to put less and less of the gauze into the wound if the wound is healing from the inside out. Eventually you won't even need to pack it, just leave it open and apply the ointment and finally it should be able to form a surface scab over it to protect it, at which time you can most likely remove the sock. 

A healthy bird should be able to heal within days, so you wouldn't be looking at long term wound care...just a reasonable treatment time. During this time, adding some apple cider vinegar to the water can give him some extra Vit. C, which is great for encouraging wound healing. 

But more important than all that is to make sure a dog attack doesn't happen again, then you won't have to worry about wound care regimens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bee said:


> I would have flushed it out with iodine or peroxide solution and applied NuStock to it. My flock doesn't do the whole pecking other birds thingy but if they did, you can just cut a tube sock to fit the bird and keep one over the wound until it starts to heal. You can change these out and wash them and they will allow airflow to the wound.
> 
> Wound should have been inspected each day to see if there were signs of pocketed infection...puncture wounds will seal up over bacteria and the wound will rot from the inside out unless you keep that wound open and draining well. If sufficiently deep, you can pack it with gauze and leave some sticking out of the wound to encourage draining.
> 
> ...


This needs to be some where easily accessible. It would be so much easier to point to it rather than retyping it over and over again. Which happens more than one would think.


----------

